# Looking for club near Turner County



## amoore28 (Jul 21, 2017)

Looking for land to lease to start a club or a club to join in or around turner county. Love to hear from you guys.


----------



## overunder (Aug 24, 2017)

Have u found a club yet may have a opening you might be interested in.


----------



## RReynolds74 (Aug 24, 2017)

I'll be interested if he does not get in.  Thanks


----------



## overunder (Aug 25, 2017)

Did hear from the other guy rrenolds so if your interested send me a pm with your number I'll give ya a call.


----------



## RReynolds74 (Aug 25, 2017)

P M sent


----------

